# Gesto GameGetters 3D Shoot June 27th 2010



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope to see everyone out and always enjoy seeing new faces at the shoots.

We now have Soft Drinks and Burgers, Hot Dogs and Sausage on the Menu.

Water is Free!

Also it will be a 34 target shoot and we score 12 rings.

Bob


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob,

Have to sit me out on this one - got to work again !!!! Hope you's all have a good turn out. See ya at the next one " I hope ".
-Matt


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We'll see you there bright and early Bob!! :teeth:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, as my luck would have it, my buddy, who is part of a Emergency Response Team (and also my ride for today) got called out on a spill late last night and is still there. So looks like I won't be able to make it today Bob..


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Terry, things happen and you guys from Lambton Kent are solid supporters.

We had 22 shooters on a day that was very humid with storms rolling in as we rapped up at around 3pm.

Setup on Sat. was tuff as we had both ATV's down and only 3 volunteers to haul the course in by hand; many Thanks to Jerome Atkins and Terry Hogue for your help:darkbeer:. Needless to say we were all very beat up by the end of the day. Got Paul Monpetite coming in tomorrow with ATV help so many thanks to him for offering us help:darkbeer:. We have lots of great folks who help with this club and we would be lost without them.

Lots of good feedback on the shoot, we put out two sets of triples on deer and javilina which everyone loved.

If we missed you this month you know where we are and we will see you at the next shoot.

Many Thanks to all that attended:darkbeer:

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Wish I could of made it Bob, Paul said it was a good shoot !!! Hopefully will be able to attend to the next one. If ya's ever need a hand with anything " set up, tear down, etc.." just let me know - Will be happy to lend a hand.
TTYL
-Matt


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Was a great shoot. Jerome was shooting like a Sniper which is more than I can say for myself. 

Got to play in the mud (lots of mud due to the storm Sunday nite ) with my quad and game buggy hauling targets. 

Still feeling a bit light headed from hauling targets though, not sure if it is from blood loss or deet poisoning. Bob did not feed the skeeters before I got there


----------

